# Want to try baitcaster but..



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

I've been fishing for about 10 years now and mostly used spinning reels my whole life. I want to learn how to use a baitcaster this summer and was going to pick up an inexpensive one just to learn on. 

The problem I am having is that I've always used my left hand to reel my spinning reels, and the baitcasters Im finding locally are all right-hand retrieve. It seems strange to me that almost all spinning reels are set up for left hand while baitcasters are set up for right hand. Messing around with them in the store, it just feels unnatural. So my question is to those of you who have made the transition or use both is is it a relatively easy thing to learn (the reeling aspect, not the baitcaster entirely) or should I look for a left hand retrieve reel?

Also, the local Meijer has a Shakespeare baitcaster combo for $36.99. You can clearly feel the lack of quality vs the abu Garcia and daiwa they sell for twice as much, but I wouldn't be out much if I decide to stick with the spinning tackle. Im not the type of fisherman to go spend $200 on a reel, but I don't like to use the cheapest crap either? Would the cheap combo ruin the whole experience, or would it be ok to learn on and move up to the abu Garcia or daiwa if I decide I like it?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Countryboy22657 (May 6, 2012)

I real left handed have 3 baitcasters I would recc using bait caster but dont recc trying to change hands would be really hard for me I also bought 80 dollar quantum combo its good

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I use left hand baitcasters too. Your issue is pretty common when transitioning from spinnning to baitcasting reels. Get a left hand reel if that is what feel comfortable. You can easily order one from an internet retailer.

As for brands/models, for your first I'd recommend one of the following reels:

1. BPS Pro Qualifier
2. Shimano Citica

They both pretty easy to use.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

If your in NE Ohio you're welcome to try out some of my baitcasters. They're righties but al least you can cast them and see if you like them or not. Most righties cast with their right hand and them move the rod to their left to retrieve.


----------



## KatseekN (Apr 10, 2012)

I reel spinning left and baitcasters right. No problems at all. Might take 30 minutes to get use to. I'm in central Ohio. Is let you try wanna my reels also.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions and offers. Unfortunately I hardly get enough time to fish as much as I would like (damn kids) so trying out your guys' baitcasters would be difficult to arrange. I did find a combo on dicks sporting goods website that I think should work for me..

http://m.dickssportinggoods.com/pro...57&cp=4406646.4413993.4414792.4414799.4414833

Quite the disparity in reviews (some really good, and some really bad) leads me to believe alot of the poor reviews are due to inexperienced baitcaster users. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

BTW the picture is a right hander but it was available in lefty also. Even got free fathers day shipping.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bass-Chad (Mar 9, 2012)

For your FIRST baitcaster, Shakespeare has come out with a great invention. It is called the E-Z cast, there is an interchangeable lever so you do not have to thumb the spool and it gets ZERO backlashes. I wish it was out when I bought my first baitcaster combo lol. It is only $10 more than the Quatum Nitros you linked, http://m.dickssportinggoods.com/pro...73&cp=4406646.4413993.4414792.4414799.4414833. It is also at DSG, so that is a plus. To touch on the RH retrive, I too only use left handed spinning rods, I was told as a child use your dominate hand on the rod for a better hook set but, I don't know how much of that is true. It took me about a week to get use to RH baitcasters lots and lots of practice.


----------



## grub_man (Feb 28, 2005)

Great choice in going with a lefty. I'm one of the goofy ones who reels with their right hand on a spinning reel because it feels more natural to me. The entry level low profile casting reels available today are miles ahead of what I started with 15 years ago. You should have no real problems learning on one.

The older round Millionaires and Abu Garcias were much more reliable for learning on when I started (and still are darn fine reels for casting heavier lures), but times have changed IMO. Of course those reels were available to me without needing to purchase them.

Joe


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

grub_man said:


> Great choice in going with a lefty. I'm one of the goofy ones who reels with their right hand on a spinning reel because it feels more natural to me. The entry level low profile casting reels available today are miles ahead of what I started with 15 years ago. You should have no real problems learning on one.
> 
> The older round Millionaires and Abu Garcias were much more reliable for learning on when I started (and still are darn fine reels for casting heavier lures), but times have changed IMO. Of course those reels were available to me without needing to purchase them.
> 
> Joe


Its kind of funny but when I bought my first spinner combo and learned to fish I didn't even know you could switch it over to right-hand. Friends started pointing it out to me but it was too late, it just felt right. Im hoping this baitcaster proves to be the same way. I should hopefully get it by this weekend and plan to do some fishing so I guess I'll find out soon enough.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

I use all right handed bait casting reels, and my dad uses all left handed bait casting reels. We are both right handed. I've tried using his reels and for me, its just goofy trying to reel them in. When I use spinning reels I leave the handle on the left and have no problem reeling them at all. For me I think its the position of the reel on the rod. Under the rod versus on top of the rod. When I first started flipping and pitching I used to hold the rod in my right hand and then switch hands because I use right handed reels. Now I still use right handed reels but I hold the rod in my left hand. For me it was easier to teach myself to do that, than it was trying to get used to using a left handed reel. 

When I'm casting I still have to switch the rod to my other hand, but I've been doing it for so long that I don't even think about it. I just do it while the lure is in the air. I still have fun teasing my dad about his what I call "goofy reels" lol


----------



## stak45dx1 (Jun 21, 2011)

i'm right handed, but all my reels, spinning and baitcasting.... and fly and centerpin, lol, are left hand retrieve... i just nevr saw the point in casting with my right hand, then switching the rod to my left to reel with my right hand. i also like to fight the fish with my dominant hand. some people say they can't reel baitcasters left handed because the handles are shorter than spinning rods, meaning you have to reel in a tighter circle, but i've never had a problem with that, or ever finding left handed reels.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

stak45dx1 said:


> i'm right handed, but all my reels, spinning and baitcasting.... and fly and centerpin, lol, are left hand retrieve... i just nevr saw the point in casting with my right hand, then switching the rod to my left to reel with my right hand. i also like to fight the fish with my dominant hand. some people say they can't reel baitcasters left handed because the handles are shorter than spinning rods, meaning you have to reel in a tighter circle, but i've never had a problem with that, or ever finding left handed reels.


Thanks for the input. I have a left hand retrieve closed reel that I use on occasion and it just feels natural to me so I don't think the shortness of the baitcaster handle should be an issue. My issue with finding left handed baitcasters is limited to big box stores (meijer, walmart ..etc) which are really my only options for fishing gear locally. I ended up ordering the left hand baitcaster I linked on the first page from dicks sporting goods but I was hoping to be able to see how they feel left handed before pulling the trigger. But I think I got a pretty solid deal so hopefully it works out. ! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Silent Mike (Aug 9, 2009)

celtic11 said:


> Thanks for the input. I have a left hand retrieve closed reel that I use on occasion and it just feels natural to me so I don't think the shortness of the baitcaster handle should be an issue. My issue with finding left handed baitcasters is limited to big box stores (meijer, walmart ..etc) which are really my only options for fishing gear locally. I ended up ordering the left hand baitcaster I linked on the first page from dicks sporting goods but I was hoping to be able to see how they feel left handed before pulling the trigger. But I think I got a pretty solid deal so hopefully it works out. !
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


only problem is, left handed reels are hard to find in stores! just got a lews tournament MG in left hand ordered!


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

i've been using baitcasters now for 3 or 4 years and learned on a quantum comparable to the one you got. it was from dicks as well and yours is probably the updated version. i've upgraded since but that was a decent reel to learn on. a bit of advice though. if you have never used a baitcaster at all i wouldn't go fishing the first time out of the box. it took me a while to learn enough in the back yard before i actually took it fishing. i still got a lot of backlashes but i wasn't frustrating myself every single cast. after some practice whether in the yard or on the lake your going to love those baitcasters, trust me.


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

I bought my first bait caster probably 10 years ago as a combo at Walmart. I was a little skeptical at first being it was a pinnacle brand. Much to my surprise it's lasted me this long and has caught several hundred pike in Canada over the years. Since then I've picked up an Abu and gander mountain bait casters and have those rigged up on larger rods for big pike, musky, or cats if I ever go that route. Once you learn the baitcaster I think you'll love the control you have over the bait! 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## todd61 (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm right handed but use left handed baitcasters. My son is left handed and uses right handed baitcasters. I say whatever you are comfortable with. Dicks has several left hand models to choose from and alot of the time you can get them on clearance because not alot of people use them.


----------



## celtic11 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for all the tips and suggestions. The baitcaster arrived on Wednesday and I put some Yo Zuri 15# on it. I watched youtube videos on how to get it all set up and practiced a lot that night in the driveway. I was having a lot of trouble trying to cast a 1/8 oz roostertail so I did some digging on google and apparently that was too small. 

Got out on the water on Thursday and put on a smaller sized spinner and was able to cast it pretty decently with the brake way up and the spool tensioner pretty tight too. Haven't pulled anything in on it yet but initial reaction is it seems like a nice setup for the money, the left-hander feels way more comfortable for me than right, and dicks sporting goods ships ridiculously fast.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

I'd practice with a 1/2 sinker or practice plug...Once you get it down you can try lighter lures but aobut 1/4 oz is as light as you want to go....


----------



## glw165 (May 14, 2011)

i like them too but i cant cast anything ACCURATELY unless 3/8 ounce or above, lighter like 1/4 i had to tighten too much, hence non accurate cast, 3/8 ounce football jig cast perfectly, i like spinning reel for 3/8 under just simple accurate cast, i do love b/c reels just wish they could come up weith solution for light tackle


----------



## lordofthepunks (Feb 24, 2009)

glw165 said:


> i like them too but i cant cast anything ACCURATELY unless 3/8 ounce or above, lighter like 1/4 i had to tighten too much, hence non accurate cast, 3/8 ounce football jig cast perfectly, i like spinning reel for 3/8 under just simple accurate cast,* i do love b/c reels just wish they could come up weith solution for light tackle*


im not trying to sound like a punk but they do have a solution for light tackle, its called practice and quality.

the combination of loads of practice and a high quality reel AND a rod that matches your expectations, you can cast just about anything on a baitcaster.


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

lordofthepunks said:


> im not trying to sound like a punk but they do have a solution for light tackle, its called practice and quality.
> 
> the combination of loads of practice and a high quality reel AND a rod that matches your expectations, you can cast just about anything on a baitcaster.


+1

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## scappy193 (May 11, 2009)

I have one more solution. When using 1/8 oz. lures, keep the break set pretty high and adj tension like you would for any lure so it free falls to the ground. The key to casting diff weights is when u lift your thumb off the spool. Heavier weights let go later and light weights let go sooner. With an 1/8 oz lure i may let go before the rod reaches 12 o'clock. And sometimes let the lure dangle a bit further from the rod tip. Its about technique. I do this with a 40 dollar combo up to my 250 dollar combo. But like stated earlier it does take a lot of practice. I agree also with starting using heavier first. It makes it easier to get the feel down. 
Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

